# Jalopeno On A Stick



## morkdach (Jul 21, 2008)

THIS IS FOR THE CHIPOTLE DUDE.
picked some peppers yesterday they are starten to come on penoes,banana,serrano,anahiem stuffed em and shoved a stick up their butt. I take em to my coworkers and say pick one. its fun to watch.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 21, 2008)

nice lookin peppers morkdach , I like the idea of them on the stick .... and the fun part at work


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 22, 2008)

They are good lookin!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

You just struck a main artery... you colud sell them as a six pack and retire. Can't find that on Coney Island. Congrats on a great idea, smoke, and Q too!


----------

